# 1930s GenaFlash batteryless flashlights



## sanclea (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi,

I have a box full of artifacts (patents, correspondance, marketing literature) as well as a single flashlight related to the GenaFlash flashlight or in it's earlier incarnation as the Bat-les lite. A distant relative Charles Smith was the inventor in the 1920s. He originally sold the idea to Bat-les lite and then formed his own company in the 1930s called GenaFlash in Albany NY. Has anyone every seen on of these? I was considering having all of the stuff mounted in a display case for my dad but wasn't sure if it warrented it (I know nothing about collectable flashlights). 

thanks, A.J.

Here a copy of one of the marketing pieces:


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 11, 2009)

That looks like a slick light. Way ahead of its time. I'll bet it was a heavy-weight. Thanks for sharing, sanclea, and welcome to CPF.

Geoff


----------



## Backpacker Light (Mar 12, 2009)

:welcome:

Very interesting flashlight history. What you have is IMO priceless. Thanks for posting this.

I'm sure you probably seen this small blurb in the 1940's newspaper about it
http://newspapers.rawson.lib.mi.us/chronicle/ccc1940b (E)/issues/09-13-1940_8.pdf 

You may want to try an e-mail to Stuart Schneider to see if he has any ideas at (not sure)
[email protected]
or 
[email protected]


Here is his website
http://www.wordcraft.net/flashlight.html


----------



## sanclea (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I'll email Stuart. I did see that blurb in the newspaper. The flashlight is not super heavy, maybe a couple of pounds. Here is a (rather poor) picture with a quarter next to it to give a sense of size.


----------

